# SoFlaQuer's Carolina Mustard Sauce  x10 Diet Modified



## nwdave (Oct 12, 2010)

Every time I cook up a batch of this modified Mustard Sauce, I have to fight to keep some in the house.  I spent a long time finding a Carolina Style Mustard Sauce we liked and stumbled onto SoFlaQuer's Mustard Sauce.  Made it according to the directions and it was a hit.  The next step was to substitute into the recipe, sugar and salt substitutes because I have several relatives who have special diet considerations.  After many failed attempts (now I know what the 40 means after the WD) I finally came up with the following variation:

*Carolina Mustard Sauce  SoFlaQuer's x10 Diet Modified*

  

This sauce has been modified to meet certain dietary considerations.  Tastes just as good as the original. 

  

*7 1/2 cups Yellow Mustard*

*7 1/2 cups Red Wine Vinegar*

*5 cups SPLENDA White Sugar*

*30 tablespoons SPLENDA Dark Brown Sugar*

*20 tablespoons Butter*

*20 teaspoons Morton Lite Salt*

*5 tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce (Lea & Perrins)*

*5 teaspoons Lite Soy Sauce (has 50% less sodium than regular)*

*5 teaspoons Tabasco Sauce*

*15 teaspoons Coarse Ground Black Pepper*

*10 teaspoons White Pepper*

  

*1*.          In a medium saucepan, combine ingredients, stirring to blend. 

  

Bring to boil, then lower to simmer for at least 30 minutes. 

  

Let stand at room temperature 1 hour before serving.

  

*2*.          TIP: I use a handheld upright blender at the simmer point to really give it a good blend and aerate the sauce. It makes for a much smoother finished product!









  
	

		
			
		

		
	







The batch you see above is my x20 and yields about 9 qts plus a little for nibbles.  I don't add the Tabasco because we're a bunch of wozzies and can't take it too spicy but this is more than adequate. 

I heard this stuff went out on a campout in Colorado and got accidentally spilled onto some salad and they liked it.  Go figure.

Thanks for viewing my small contribution to the effort.

~Dave

Forgot to add:  Refrigerate after cooling down.  AND it does get better the longer it stores.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice work.  Gonna have to try that!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for a tested, "diet" friendly recipe.  My diabetic friends all seem to prefer Splenda as their sweetener.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2010)

I too really like that sauce and make it all the time. Now I'll have to make some of it using the splenda brand stuff. We have changed to using it alot more now. Something about being Fat Kids the wife just doesn't want to stay that way.


----------



## dnvrdv (Oct 13, 2010)

Content deleted for "Get to the point"
 


NWDave said:


> I heard this stuff went out on a campout in Colorado and got accidentally spilled onto some salad and they liked it.  Go figure.
> 
> Thanks for viewing my small contribution to the effort.
> 
> ~Dave


Pulled out the Mustard Sauce to use with some pork I brought, one of our friends, Johny Gadget, picks it up pre dinner and pours it on his salad, and asked who brought the salad dressing!   Turns out everyone did after he tasted itI Ithink more got used on the salad than the pork.


----------

